# liberty



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, this is a general question about the daughters liberty. the heater doesn't blow hot air. mild at best. the temp guage is right in the middle where it should be. fan works. now, last summer, not sure what happened but the thermostat got changed and put in backwords. overheating issues then another mechanic fixed. now no heat. could the thermostat be bad or stuck open? how hard to change?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Air pocket in the heater core, bad heater air mixer door, I dont think they use a valve in the heater water line anymore if they do that is a potability. Find the lines going to the heater run the jeep till up to normal temp, feel the lines going to and out of the heater both lines hot, mixer door malfunction. one line hot probably an air pocket or valve still closed.


----------

